# THE RUNWAY > Budget Travel Forum >  Two good budget hotels in Goa to consider for next vacation!

## harapriya

There are many good budget hotels in Goa and most are usually priced around Rs. 1000-Rs. 1200. Online booking of these budget hotels in Goa is easy and are time savers.  
1: Ticlo Resort is one of the good budget hotels in Goa with rates starting from Rs. 1000. Hotel has a 4 customer rating from a maximum of 5 stars. It is usually a good practice to read reviews of Goa budget hotels before booking a hotel online.


2: Graciano Cottages is one of the good budget hotel in Goa with rates starting from Rs. 1750 and with a 4.5 guest rating (max is 5). It is usually recommended to read reviews of these Goa budget hotels before making a booking online.

----------


## kentonwentworth

Goa is a nice place to visit and you can visit world best beach in Goa. You can eat many spicy foods and street foods in Goa. This give hotel is provide best service with reasonable price and you can stay there in your budget. This hotel is provide online booking system which will save your time.

----------


## steefen1

A flight to Orlando takes just over 12 hours and the route is covered by a number of scheduled operators such as British Airways, Virgin Atlantic, US Airways, American Airlines, Continental , KLM and Air France to name a few. With such competition it shouldn't be hard to find cheap flights to Orlando

----------


## mikehussy

Goa is one of the most attractive tourist destinations in India. Sun-kissed beaches, warm friendly people, and loads of attractive places to visit and experience draw scores of tourists to Goa.





Cheap flights to Goa

----------


## caarzonrent

Really, Goa is such a nice place for family vacation. I enjoyed a lot there.

----------


## ammisphillip

One can enjoy the best time in the hotels of Goa if one deal with the cheap flights. Cheap flights provide the best facility like airport parking, car hiring, hotels and many more in reasonable price. A person can easily deal with the service of cheap flights by doing cross checking on internet.

----------


## princebroew

Goa, a beautiful place to visit and you can visit the beach a better world in Goa. You can eat a lot of spicy foods and foods Street in Goa. This hotel gives a better service at reasonable prices and you can stay there in your budget. This hotel is to provide the online booking system which will save your time.

----------


## margaretcogburn

thanks for sharing best hotels in Goa.

----------


## davidsmith36

Two good budget hotels in Goa to consider for next vacation! :
1.Santana Beach Resort
2.Ginger Hotel

----------


## rock45

Ticlo resort is the best place for staying in goa i stay in December 2017 recommended

----------


## wesleyjones

Visit www.goa.biz and find best budget hotels for your next vacation.

Sayulita Sailing | Marieta Island | Sayulita Turtle Releases

----------


## stevecarel

this is the best article.

----------


## KarolinBosch

Thank you for the reference.

----------

